# Musical Sampling releases Adventure Strings!



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey guys,

It's official -- Adventure Strings is now released!

All Soaring Strings owners are eligible for the $249 crossgrade price of Adventure Strings. We've also added the Soaring Adventure Bundle, which includes both libraries for $498.

For more info, please visit: http://www.musicalsampling.com/


----------



## dariusofwest (Mar 28, 2017)

O_O GIMMIE!


----------



## Neifion (Mar 28, 2017)

YES.


----------



## raffz (Mar 28, 2017)

Damn, this series just keep getting better and better


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 28, 2017)

Very nice. But I find it odd that this was not bundled with Adventure Brass (much like Trailer Strings were bundled with Trailer Brass). I would even understand a three-in-one bundle. But as it is, it is a bit perplexing. Not that I am complaining mind you!


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 28, 2017)

Sounds great! 

Can we please get a demonstration of:

Adventure Strings / Soaring Strings / Adventure Strings 

(or vice-versa) to hear how well they would work together as part of the same cue?


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 28, 2017)

Very nice... pricing?


----------



## procreative (Mar 28, 2017)

Bit confused here. We have Trailer Strings that have "Adventure" patches then this. Whats the difference between Trailer Strings and Adventure Strings?


----------



## Blakus (Mar 28, 2017)

procreative said:


> Bit confused here. We have Trailer Strings that have "Adventure" patches then this. Whats the difference between Trailer Strings and Adventure Strings?


The word "Adventure" in the patch name refers only to the playable nature of the programming. Aaron has also used this term to describe certain patches from his "trailer" series that have the same playable nature.

Trailer strings is recorded in a larger room with a greater number of players, seated in a wide format.

There's a hell of a lot of "Adventure" going on around here. Fun times


----------



## BL (Mar 28, 2017)

Perhaps a "Noble Brass" legato library is in the works to go hand in hand with Adventure Brass like this does Soaring Strings.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 28, 2017)

BL said:


> Perhaps a "Noble Brass" legato library is in the works to go hand in hand with Adventure Brass like this does Soaring Strings.


I was thinking from a completist point of view. So by Noble Brass do you mean legato, heh? That would be cool.


----------



## procreative (Mar 29, 2017)

Blakus said:


> The word "Adventure" in the patch name refers only to the playable nature of the programming. Aaron has also used this term to describe certain patches from his "trailer" series that have the same playable nature.
> 
> Trailer strings is recorded in a larger room with a greater number of players, seated in a wide format.
> 
> There's a hell of a lot of "Adventure" going on around here. Fun times



So to confirm (aside from the extra articulations) the main difference is in the seating being standard orchestral and less players? But the actual "adventure" patches are using the same scripting/approach?

Its just a bit confusing coming so soon after Trailer Strings.


----------



## tokatila (Mar 29, 2017)

Why this is paired with soaring strings, and not with brass like trailer strings?

And this thing with adventure patches in trailer libraries... libraries sound great but how can you make it so confusing, which only a few libraries is beyond my comprehension.

A comparison chart would be useful.


----------



## Kent (Mar 29, 2017)

I just have to say that @Blakus's horns were stellar in that demo. Wow.

...And this string library is definitely going on my short "buy this next" list! Another wow!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Mar 29, 2017)

procreative said:


> So to confirm (aside from the extra articulations) the main difference is in the seating being standard orchestral and less players? But the actual "adventure" patches are using the same scripting/approach?
> 
> Its just a bit confusing coming so soon after Trailer Strings.



Yes. It is the scripting. Same as in Adventure Brass. It is saying that notes with lower velocities trigger a shorter attack (spicc) and the higher velocities trigger a longer attack (stacc). It is most definitely NOT the same sample pool as in Trailer Strings.


erica-grace said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Can we please get a demonstration of:
> 
> ...



I believe the "Dragon Land" demo does just that. I can tell you though from my experience - they fit together like a glove.


----------



## mac (Mar 29, 2017)

Add myself to the confused naming convention list. Also, all the string products are starting to feel a little like an expensive way of getting a more complete library together.


----------



## Musicam (Mar 29, 2017)

guydoingmusic said:


> Yes. It is the scripting. Same as in Adventure Brass. It is saying that notes with lower velocities trigger a shorter attack (spicc) and the higher velocities trigger a longer attack (stacc). It is most definitely NOT the same sample pool as in Trailer Strings.
> 
> 
> I believe the "Dragon Land" demo does just that. I can tell you though from my experience - they fit together like a glove.



Very high CPU? or faster?


----------



## Musicam (Mar 29, 2017)

Flutes and percussion Also in Adventure?


----------



## guydoingmusic (Mar 29, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Very high CPU? or faster?


I've had no problems on PC Win7.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 29, 2017)

Jean-Gabriel and Blakus, your demos are brilliant!


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 29, 2017)

Can anyone explain to me what "morph stacking" is, and how it's different to just layering patches on top of each other?


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 30, 2017)

How does the crossgrade work? Where do I put the Soaring Strings serial to validate my crossgrade price?

-Hannes


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 30, 2017)

Adventure Strings is officially released!  

Hannes: You enter in your Soaring Strings Invoice # during the checkout process of Adventure Strings Crossgrade.


----------



## Winslow (Mar 30, 2017)

Why not give a crossgrade option for adventure brass owners?


----------



## Saxer (Mar 30, 2017)

Anyone tried the Adventure Strings on Mac Kontakt in Audio Unit format? Are they as CPU eating as Trailer Strings (which are simply not usable in Logic here)?


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 30, 2017)

Winslow said:


> Why not give a crossgrade option for adventure brass owners?



Because they are trying to turn a profit?????


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 30, 2017)

Still hopeful hat Aaron can get us a demonstration of:

Adventure Strings / Soaring Strings / Adventure Strings

(or vice-versa) to hear how well they would work together as part of the same cue?


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 30, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Can anyone explain to me what "morph stacking" is, and how it's different to just layering patches on top of each other?


Anybody?!


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 30, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Anybody?!





> Adventure patch attack control: With all four sections, the Adventure patches include two attack variations. Velocity 98 and below will trigger a spiccato attack (good for shorter notes), while 99 and above will trigger a staccato attack (good for longer notes).


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks, so it seems `morph stacking' is a bit of an elaborate term for something which is really quite straightforward...


----------



## guydoingmusic (Mar 30, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Thanks, so it seems `morph stacking' is a bit of an elaborate term for something which is really quite straightforward...



I honestly think it's a little more complicated than just that...

From conversations with Aaron, he said there is A LOT going on under the good regarding scripting. I don't understand everything about how they scripted the library, but I can say that there is way more involved than just layering a spicc or stacc on top of a sustain. 

Whatever they have going on -- it plays amazingly fast. You'd be amazed at what you can get out of the "Adventure" patches.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi,

I just pulled the trigger on Musical Sampling's *Soaring Strings* 

I would like to add either Musical Sampling *Adventure Strings*, or *Trailer Strings*. 

I'm leaning more toward Adventure Strings, but not sure yet. Which one would you recommend (Adv. Strings or Trailer Strings), and some reasoning would be helpful.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on Musical Sampling's Soaring Strings
> 
> ...



I would have answered your question on Novo the same way, depends if you have actual work that demands specific applications. I personally have a lot of use for Novo so that was an easy one, my jobs prefer hybrid. Do you need loud or regular strings?...are you aspiring to write a certain way and that's really what this purchase is about?...you really can answer your own question.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I would have answered your question on Novo the same way, depends if you have actual work that demands specific applications. I personally have a lot of use for Novo so that was an easy one, my jobs prefer hybrid. Do you need loud or regular strings?...are you aspiring to write a certain way and that's really what this purchase is about?...you really can answer your own question.



Hi Craig,

Thanks for the feedback.

Since I don't see myself needing NOVO right now (but it would be on my Future Buy List).

I will most likely get Musical Sampling's Adventure Strings. It would fit nicely into my current String Libraries collection.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi,

I ended up with buying Musical Sampling's : Soaring Strings, Adventure Strings, and Trailer Strings. 

Very Happy with my decision.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ghandizilla (Mar 31, 2017)

As with Adventure Brass, the scripting sounds fantastic. It's very dry, how does it sound with verb? If someone could post an Adventure Strings + Adventure Brass excerpt without and with reverb, it may cut through my hesitations, which have been going on since the release of Adventure Brass...


----------



## Trombking (Mar 31, 2017)

I bought Trailer Strings which are great. Do you think there are enough differences between Trailer Strings and Adventure Strings in sound, apart from panning, section sizes and more articulations? Are they more aggressive in sound than Trailer Strings?


----------



## Daisser (Mar 31, 2017)

Trombking said:


> I bought Trailer Strings which are great. Do you think there are enough differences between Trailer Strings and Adventure Strings in sound, apart from panning, section sizes and more articulations? Are they more aggressive in sound than Trailer Strings?



I'd say Trailer Strings are more aggressive and Adventure Strings are a bit smaller. Both are big though but it's nice they can hit the lower dynamics. They play similarly (which is awesome), and Adventue Strings has more of the core articulations. You won't be disapointed if you get them and in the end you have to decide if you want "more strings".


----------



## SoniTEC (Apr 3, 2017)

Blakus said:


> There's a hell of a lot of "Adventure" going on around here. Fun times



Any chance we could see one of your famous walk through videos with "A Tall Tale". Its an absolutely stellar production!


----------



## Musicam (Apr 3, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ended up with buying Musical Sampling's : Soaring Strings, Adventure Strings, and Trailer Strings.
> 
> ...



Global price, all the bundles? So you recommend me? I am fascinated for this soun but I miss the windwood section and percussion...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 3, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Still hopeful hat Aaron can get us a demonstration of:
> 
> Adventure Strings / Soaring Strings / Adventure Strings
> 
> (or vice-versa) to hear how well they would work together as part of the same cue?



Hi Erica,

Here is a recent cue I did using both Adventure Strings & Soaring Strings in the same cue. Self-gratified tension action sequence type of underscore:

https://www.orfium.com/track/519281/avoidingcapturemix9-frederickruss/


----------



## byzantium (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice one Frederick!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks! 

Disclaimer: I received an NFR so please weigh the following comments with that in mind:

Once I got the template tweaked on Adventure Strings & Soaring Strings combined, the creative vision behind why it was put together this way becomes more clear. The attacks and growl of adventure (combined shorts and longs that the script figures out for you so you get to play like a human being at least in the creation stage) makes it more of a go-to regardless of whether it ends up in the final mix. 

More about the Adventure Patches: depending upon how much or how little mod-wheel you apply, more means greater velocity plus greater molto-vibrato while the lowest setting gives you non-vibrato; the "To Silence" button is helpful in deeply sculpting; the morphing feature (where it changes timbre based on where you are in the phrase) makes it very cool, intuitive, and gratifying in the believability department to work with during the creation process. As most know, production values are cumulative. The creative vision utilizing a dryer ambience and the reasons behind it begin to become more clear as you add more ensemble sections. Personally, I think the "To Silence" button should be active by default (it's not currently) to get the biggest bang for you buck in terms of dynamic variety and control. So enable it for all sustain-like patches and save your multi - problem solved.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks Frederick, it's great to hear AS and SS together, and just them, in the same piece. Apart from the 'To Silence' settings, is that pretty much the out-of-the-box sound on both?


----------



## mverta (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello, everyone - my quick review and a 2-minute demo of Adventure Strings:




_Mike


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 3, 2017)

mverta said:


> Hello, everyone - my quick review and a 2-minute demo of Adventure Strings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm loving the beard! Suits you


----------



## mverta (Apr 3, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> I'm loving the beard! Suits you


 If I start wearing black turtlenecks, stage an intervention.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 3, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Thanks Frederick, it's great to hear AS and SS together, and just them, in the same piece. Apart from the 'To Silence' settings, is that pretty much the out-of-the-box sound on both?



Not quite. I added Valhalla Room (small wood room at 100% and sent -14 of dry mix to it). I used UAD Manley Massive Passive as a mastering EQ for the string buss. Then I added a light wash of Lexicon Concert Hall to glue it all together. That's it really. 

This track isn't finished as I have more the write plus other instruments to add - brass, winds, percs etc. I thought I would share it at this stage since Adventure is just coming out. The reason I use a reverb wash is that it glues all instruments together regardless of any light preprocessing to develop spatial relationships between one library to the next - just lightly though. I prefer having a less ambient library because it gives me a lot more control over the final production.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks Mike and Frederick, good to see where the library shines and where it has issues.
Obviously great for short notes and strong vibrato when needed.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 3, 2017)

+1 Thanks Mike & Frederick - great to hear this library in context in great pieces, and very much appreciate your time taken to do these.


----------



## handz (Apr 3, 2017)

mverta said:


> Hello, everyone - my quick review and a 2-minute demo of Adventure Strings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great vid Mike, thank you, Im not a fan of the high strings sound but lower end sounds epic.


----------



## midiman (Apr 3, 2017)

mverta said:


> Hello, everyone - my quick review and a 2-minute demo of Adventure Strings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the Master Jedi Verta says it is good, its because it is. Thanks for that review Mike. Very informative. I purchased my crossgrade copy already. The only lib I am missing from Musical Sampling now is the Trailer Brass, which I will probably get at some point too.


----------



## midiman (Apr 3, 2017)

mverta said:


> Hello, everyone - my quick review and a 2-minute demo of Adventure Strings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the way, Amazing piece Mike.


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes Mike very nice. I always appreciate your candidness, well, with pretty much everything. Your review of the Adventure Brass helped me make that decision and it is everything you said it was. Will be snagging this before Wednesday hits, heh.


----------



## mac (Apr 5, 2017)

Of all the people who are given free products in the hope of a review, there are only two who's opinion I take serious and @mverta is one of them.


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 5, 2017)

And I caved for the bundle. I now own everything MusicalSampling makes ha ha ha ha. No regrets. I really love the attacks of the Adventure Strings. Nice and bitey. A great compliment for the Soaring Strings for sure.


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 5, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> And I caved for the bundle. I now own everything MusicalSampling makes ha ha ha ha. No regrets. I really love the attacks of the Adventure Strings. Nice and bitey. A great compliment for the Soaring Strings for sure.



I'm interested in Adventure Strings and Adventure Brass. Adventure Strings has a sound that my other libraries don't. Coupled with the playability factor this looks like it's worth picking up. Then again I ONLY have 5 string libraries. It would be nice if there was any bundle with these two in it. I don't mean a crossgrade discount, just any bundle with these two (and perhaps the others?).


----------



## mac (Apr 5, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I'm interested in Adventure Strings and Adventure Brass. Adventure Strings has a sound that my other libraries don't. Coupled with the playability factor this looks like it's worth picking up. Then again I ONLY have 5 string libraries. It would be nice if there was any bundle with these two in it. I don't mean a crossgrade discount, just any bundle with these two (and perhaps the others?).



I sense a Soaring Brass on the horizon, which would explain the lack of bundle love for Adventure Brass...


----------



## byzantium (Apr 5, 2017)

mac said:


> I sense a Soaring Brass on the horizon, which would explain the lack of bundle love for Adventure Brass...



Mmmm, hadn't thought of that possibility! And then comes Adventure & Soaring Woodwinds...


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 5, 2017)

That would really be cool. I love the immediacy and playability of these products. This seems to be a huge direction lately. It is nice to be able to get fine articulations and I am glad for libraries that do that. These are a different beast altogether and I love em!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words, gents. Means a lot!

Friendly reminder that there's just 24 hours left to pick this up at the introductory price. Have also included a new demo. 

http://www.musicalsampling.com/adventure-strings


----------



## mac (Apr 6, 2017)

Can anyone confirm whether Logic and the new libs have CPU issues? I've heard a couple of users say they have which is worrying. Also, can you confirm how many round robins there are in the shorts please, in this and in trailer strings @Aaron Sapp. I've asked before, but didn't receive a reply.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 6, 2017)

mac said:


> Can anyone confirm whether Logic and the new libs have CPU issues?



Yes I have some CPU issues and drop-outs with the Full Strings patch in Logic, playing multiple notes. Other patches seem OK. But I haven't stress tested it or anything. I've emailed Aaron about it. This happened on Adventure Brass version 1.0, and took a couple of months to fix from memory, but it was fixed. I am trusting the same will be true for Adventure Strings.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 6, 2017)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Have also included a new demo.
> http://www.musicalsampling.com/adventure-strings



The new demo is fantastic!

PS Already purchased, but I think it would put people at ease if you could say something about any Logic / AU issues & fixes. Many thanks.


----------



## mac (Apr 6, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Yes I have some CPU issues and drop-outs with the Full Strings patch in Logic, playing multiple notes. Other patches seem OK. But I haven't stress tested it or anything. I've emailed Aaron about it. This happened on Adventure Brass version 1.0, and took a couple of months to fix from memory, but it was fixed. I am trusting the same will be true for Adventure Strings.



How is the customer support? The complete lack of input from Aaron on here has put me off pulling the trigger on anything by them. I realise he's busy, but even when he does take the time to post here in other threads, he seems to completely ignore simple customer questions on his own threads, even though they are in relation to possible sales. 

And yes, I could fire an email to support I know, but still...


----------



## byzantium (Apr 6, 2017)

mac said:


> How is the customer support?



Aaron was very good when I had trouble installing Adventure Brass 1.1 update before (it was a Continuata Connect problem) and got back in the same day a couple of times. I suspect he's a very small operation and has do a lot of things himself, and he may be snowed under. But perhaps it is a bit surprising alright re not checking the forums a bit more, given that the intro period for a new product is going to be important (and busy).


----------



## byzantium (Apr 7, 2017)

Aaron got back to me re the CPU issue on Logic, he says they have tested AS well on Logic with no issues, and some reported issues with Logic may only be occurring in certain situations/combinations, e.g. certain OS/Logic/Kontakt version/combinations, and they are investigating and will revert when they have figured it out. He says he doesn't expect it to be a big fix (Adventure Brass 1.1 was a bigger rebuild).


----------



## mac (Apr 7, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Aaron got back to me re the CPU issue on Logic, he says they have tested AS well on Logic with no issues, and some reported issues with Logic may only be occurring in certain situations/combinations, e.g. certain OS/Logic/Kontakt version/combinations, and they are investigating and will revert when they have figured it out. He says he doesn't expect it to be a big fix (Adventure Brass 1.1 was a bigger rebuild).



Cheers for the info. I passed the intro offer in the end but I may revisit in the future, so it's good to know how things stand. You should ask for a part-time job as customer liaison


----------



## byzantium (Apr 7, 2017)

Just trying to help, in case you and others were weighing that factor up in deciding whether to purchase in the intro period. No, not on a commission!


----------



## esencia (Sep 19, 2017)

How many RR are included in the spiccato patches? and layers?


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 21, 2017)

esencia said:


> How many RR are included in the spiccato patches? and layers?


I don't think this question is really important anymore. (with nowadays tech. and what these crazy developers are doing under the hood) Even if it's just 2 RR, you won't really notice ANY similarity if you play the same note a zillion times.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 21, 2017)

Batrawi said:


> I don't think this question is really important anymore. (with nowadays tech. and what these crazy developers are doing under the hood) Even if it's just 2 RR, you won't really notice ANY similarity if you play the same note a zillion times.


2 RRs is far too little unless the velocity layers make up for it.
You can get away with 2 RRs sampled if you do borrowed RR through neighbouring zones the rest of the way.


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 21, 2017)

rottoy said:


> 2 RRs is far too little unless the velocity layers make up for it.
> You can get away with 2 RRs sampled if you do borrowed RR through neighbouring zones the rest of the way.


Totally agree, but that's not my point though. I'm specifically talkin about what Musical Sampling were able to achieve with their libraries. The end result is that you don't hear any machine gun effect no matter how much you play the same short note repetitively..As if they recorded this thing for infinity, which eventually makes the RR question not really important


----------



## rottoy (Sep 21, 2017)

Batrawi said:


> Totally agree, but that's not my point though. I'm specifically talkin about what Musical Sampling were able to achieve with their libraries. The end result is that you don't hear any machine gun effect no matter how much you play the same short note repetitively..As if they recorded this thing for infinity, which eventually makes the RR question not really important


Assuming you own the library; How many RRs and velocity layers are there in Adventure Strings?
I'm very curious.


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 21, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Assuming you own the library; How many RRs and velocity layers are there in Adventure Strings?
> I'm very curious.


I do own it, but I don't have the tiniest idea about how many RRs does it have nor am I even curious to know TBH since it just sounds as if it's endless RRs to me. Am away from my PC now, but can later record a short audio test if you're interested. In terms of dynamic layers, they're not much (specially the soft ones) as far as I can tell from the sound, yet, this can decently be overcome by using the "To Silence" button which adds some sort of a volume envelope to simulate softer dynamics.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 21, 2017)

Just to clarify, for the spiccato/staccato patches there are 7 RR's.


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 21, 2017)

Batrawi said:


> I don't think this question is really important anymore. (with nowadays tech. and what these crazy developers are doing under the hood)



What, you mean like witchcraft? 

No way two rrs are enough - if you play the same note, same pitch enogh, you will notice too much of a similarity after not too long a time.

Devs can do all they want, but scripting still has limitations. Sure, you can borrow from neighboring zones, but unless the library is chromatically sampled, you will be getting the same zones repeating quite a bit.

The only real way to go to is many rrs. Anything less than six, and you are going to be hearing a lot of repeated notes, and again, there still are limitations "under the hood" as to what you can do about that.


----------

